# iOS 4.2 et iPod Touch 2G



## Major fatal (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Y'a-t-il un aventurier pour avoir testé l'installation d'iOS 4.2 sur un iPod Touch 2G ?  
J'ai cru comprendre que la version 4.2 était plus rapide que la 4.1 sur les popods ou phophones anciens (iPhone 3G par exemple)... Info ou intox  :mouais:

Pour le moment, je suis encore sous iOS 3, mais de + en + , impossible de faire les mises à jour de certaines applications...



D'avance merci


----------



## Wilhelm09 (23 Novembre 2010)

Je fais partie de ces aventuriers et tout ce que je peux en dire est que l'iOS 4.2 est fluide et bien réactif. L'est-il plus que la 4.1 ? Je n'ai pas encore sorti la différence.

J'avais surtout constaté des lenteurs avec la version 4.0 mais depuis la 4.1, mon iPod Touch 2G marche très bien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2010)

Moi, j'ai tenté tout à l'heure et sans succès de la télécharger.

Je réessaierai une autre fois.


----------



## Fred. (24 Novembre 2010)

Et pour ce qui est de la perte flagrante d'autonomie de certaines de ces vieilles machines sous 4.0, est-ce que c'est (enfin) corrigé?


----------



## christux (28 Novembre 2010)

Tout marche bien avec mon itouch 2G (MC).


----------



## Major fatal (28 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Testé ce soir. RAS pour les fonctions de base : Safari, iTunes et applications.
Donc a priori (mais sans recul), ça fonctionne parfaitement (s'entend : sans ralentissement notable) .


----------

